# Ways to stop caring what others think of you?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

?


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

Stop thinking about their opinion of you and start focusing on your own pinion of yourself. See what you find.

Do you think you're better than what people think of you?


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone ever tells you "I don't care what anyone thinks", ignore them because they're lying.

The best way I've found to deal with it is to rationalise what people are saying and why they're saying it. I usually come to the conclusion that they're either full of ****, or just *******s


----------



## Escozzi (Feb 2, 2012)

Go with rossificus answer, there most likely to talk ****. only your best friends and family will give you an honest judgement. you just have to be confident to be able to deal with it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the key is having self confidence.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Double Indemnity said:


> I think the key is having self confidence.


Agree with this one. But that itself may be our problem: most of us here lack self-confidence. When we are confident with ourselves, who we are, what we are good at, knowing what we are weak at yet and acknowledge (and try to improve it) etc what other people think of us is secondary. It is what we think of ourselves first that will enable us to care less of what others think of us.


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

One Thing I do is just to remind myself that oftentimes in social situations I have nothing to lose but everything to gain. Even if I feel awkward and things don't turn out perfect, I will be able to add more experience under my belt. This is how confidence is created in my opinion. Of course all this is much easier said than done, but I still try my best.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Realize that a lot of what people think about you is more of a reflection of them than yourself. Confident people care about how they are communicating and coming across to others. But they don't let other people's opinions of them make them question themselves.


----------



## Composure (Feb 7, 2012)

Do whatever it is that *YOU* want to do to make *YOURSELF* happy. All you have to do is focus on yourself- don't be afraid to be selfish every once and a while! You shouldn't feel like you have to give in to other people's opinions or do what *THEY* want you to do. Be your own, individual person, worrying mostly about yourself and what you want out of life.

When you go about your day, your primary focus should be on yourself, and when other people come into the equation you should treat them well and be kind. Basically, try to prevent your mind from wandering on to other people's thoughts and keep it in your head.


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

Mae West said:


> Realize that a lot of what people think about you is more of a reflection of them than yourself. Confident people care about how they are communicating and coming across to others. But they don't let other people's opinions of them make them question themselves.


I totally agree.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

i realize what they think dont matter its what you think that matters


----------



## MyCogitate (Feb 3, 2012)

Think of this phrase from the movie Lion King- "Hakuna Matata".. which means "No worries".so you will stop worrying about others soon enough...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I always hear people are self absorbed with their lives so you shouldn't care if they are thinking about you or something like that. I don't know if that is totally true. I always think I will never see them again so who cares what they think...it never works I always care


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Put your happiness before the happiness of others. 

Their opinion won't make you happy, will it? Someone will always find a flaw in the most perfect thing...because everyones perspective is different. If you're always trying to live up to someone elses expectations...prepare to affix the strings because you're their puppet, and they have control over you.(by influencing your behavior with their opinion)


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Composure said:


> Do whatever it is that *YOU* want to do to make *YOURSELF* happy. All you have to do is focus on yourself- don't be afraid to be selfish every once and a while! You shouldn't feel like you have to give in to other people's opinions or do what *THEY* want you to do. Be your own, individual person, worrying mostly about yourself and what you want out of life.
> 
> When you go about your day, your primary focus should be on yourself, and when other people come into the equation you should treat them well and be kind. Basically, try to prevent your mind from wandering on to other people's thoughts and keep it in your head.


Highly agree. Very well put.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

1. To them you are nothing, to you, you can be something.

2. Be your own friend. 

3. They dont know you and while u prob spend much thinkin bout them, they not even thinking about u at all. So stop waste time on them  whoever they are! It dont matter!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I try to think of everyone around me as someone on my team. In my case, we're all Canadian, live in Ontario, live in xyz city. When you think that people are on your side and aren't out to get you or whatever that's a great way to calm yourself down. The more you have in common with others, the less you should feel like a freak or whatever and really, we're all just like everyone else.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

The best way I have found is to realize that there opinion doesn't matter anyway near as much as you may think. 

One of the things I say to myself is "its not what they say goes"

meaning all it is there opinion, nothing more.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

*their, is it possible to edit posts on this site?


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

when someone says something mean about you, just say 
"You know what *****?! I'll accept whatever the **** you say, coz I *KNOW* it's not true."
Just say it in a positive manner and don't take the words the mean people say personally, just deflect it.

It helped me to not be too sensitive.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

See quote, knowing that everyone else already feels a little inadequate can help. And taking on board a premise that you are dictating your reality in any given moment, and have the conscious choice to feel as happy and confident as you wish. The more in control you are of yourself, and the more you bring this home and expose yourself to the social world, the less it seems to matter. Until eventually it becomes an afterthought. (I'm optimistically surmising it will anyway!)


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Be selfish. I come first now, period. If someone doesn't like something, the hell with it. Just stopped giving a darn. Best decision of my life.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

do what you're gonna do and say "F**k IT"


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

What about this:

Nobody's going to save you. Nobody will give you what you want in life, you've got to go and get it yourself. Hardly anyone even knows what you want. Nobody's responsible for your well-being. Save yourself.

I'm not claiming this will work, but it has helped me, because I realize it is the truth.

You've already probably stopped reading this because of how painful it is, I know, it is, but if you can relate, here's more:

If you find yourself thinking of what person X thinks of you, know that they won't rescue you from the negative feeling you're experiencing. Chances are they aren't even aware of what you feel. Aren't you kind of pissed off at them for that? That gives energy to actually do something to please yourself (save yourself). Everyone does that all the time. Everyone's responsible for how they feel. It gives freedom to you as well because you don't have to worry as much in order to please anyone and make them feel good. It's liberating.

This is a new thought, it's not been long enough in my thinking habits for me to say that it's reliable.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think this is one of those things that also improves with age.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> What about this:
> 
> Nobody's going to save you. Nobody will give you what you want in life, you've got to go and get it yourself. Hardly anyone even knows what you want. Nobody's responsible for your well-being. Save yourself.
> 
> ...


I just had to copy and paste this into my online journal as a reminder to myself. What you said is absolutely true. It's quite sad, but I guess that's the reality of things.


----------



## ScantyGeoduck (Feb 13, 2012)

just consider how much time you really spend thinking about other people. 

Nobody who matters will judge you. Nobodys really thinking about you anyway so just be who you are.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

http://inoveryourhead.net/best/

I spent alot of time yesterday reading through his blog. I thought it was pretty awesome. It got me motivated to stop ****ing f*cks. The first article posted in particular is a guide to that.


----------

